

Peering Through the WebRTC Fog with SocketPeer - potch
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/04/peering-through-the-webrtc-fog-with-socketpeer/

======
fitzwatermellow
Thanks, potch! Currently using third party services such as PeerJS for
signalling but want to roll my own solution. SocketPeer is a great reference
point. Bookmark'd ;)

